# Handle Taper



## mhenry (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been putting alot of taper in my handles lately. The last one I made ( Am I allowed to post a pic, its for one of my knives). It has 5mm taper on both planes from the ferrule to the end. I like the feel and also like the look of the smoother transition from the handle to tang. But I am wondering how much is too much? What do you guys like/prefer?


----------



## heirkb (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I prefer a more subtle taper to the extremes (just a big block or almost a cone), but it seems that a decent bit of taper would be really useful for smaller knives.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 29, 2011)

I am no wa-handle expert, but I prefer mine with a little less taper. My favorite wa only has 2mm of taper over 5.5 inches. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 29, 2011)

mhenry said:


> I have been putting alot of taper in my handles lately. The last one I made ( Am I allowed to post a pic, its for one of my knives). It has 5mm taper on both planes from the ferrule to the end. I like the feel and also like the look of the smoother transition from the handle to tang. But I am wondering how much is too much? What do you guys like/prefer?



5mm is too much on X plane.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 29, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> 5mm is too much on X plane.



Hey Marko, X plane? would that be the plane that makes the sides, or top and bottom of the handle


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 29, 2011)

i don't like a lot of taper. my favorite wa handle, which is one of Stefan Keller's, has the following measurements:

ferrule:

top to bottom 24mm

side to side 22.5 mm

bottom of handle:

top to bottom 26mm

side to side 23.5 mm

146mm in length

not much taper. that's on a Shigefusa 240 gyuto. feels perfect.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a pic of the kulprit handle it actually has 4.6mm taper. Top/bottom view


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks long. I think it comes down to personal taste. I prefer a bit less taper myself. I also recently made a few where there is very little taper over the handle length but then a few mm taper on the sides just on the ferrule. That also makes for a nice transition to the blade and feels good. I think Andy had made his handles like that years ago.

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 29, 2011)

Vertically 3-5mm, horizontally 2-3mm


----------



## TB_London (Nov 30, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Vertically 3-5mm, horizontally 2-3mm



Just wondring, is this for aesthetic reasons or ergonomic?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 30, 2011)

TB_London said:


> Just wondring, is this for aesthetic reasons or ergonomic?



Ergonomic. I listed a range, as handles vary from a knife to a knife - I make a handle to fit a knife, so you take in account weight of the knife, height, thickness, length, height of the machi, etc to have good feel and balance.


----------

